# صيغة العقود؟؟؟



## كول نس (17 فبراير 2009)

مساء الخير:85:

أخواني أرجو المساعدة أريد:

صيغة عقد توريد وتركيب التكييف 
وكذلك صيغة عقد صيانة التكييف


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (19 فبراير 2009)

اخي الكريم
صيغ العقود عادة تختلف من بلد الى آخر واحيانا تختلف في البلد نفسه سواء في القطاع العام او الخاص


----------



## mohamed mech (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
مرفق صيغة مبسطة للعقد


----------



## باثابت (10 يوليو 2009)

الله يجزاك بالخير وينور بصيرتك


----------



## hassan_lawer123 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً علي هذا المجهود


----------



## حسين سيد محمد (28 ديسمبر 2009)

احتاج الى صيغة عقد صيانة تكيفات وصيغة عرض صيانه


----------



## micro_bollo55 (20 مارس 2010)

*eg*

goodddddddddddd


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (20 مارس 2010)

*مشكور مهندس محمد *


----------

